# Smoked Whiting, With Smoked Eggplant & Onion!



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2013)

Marvelous Monday wishes to all, and here's a huge CHEERS with great sentiments for this new week!

I just smoked a super "quickie" Monday lunch, of simple whiting, eggplant, and onion, and I'm downright startled at how terrific it genuinely was!

Unfortunately the whiting didn't have heads on, (they came beheaded already in the store, though I'd prefer it whole and intact), but they were delicious nonetheless, and I munched right through it all, at least enjoying the crispy tail, the bones, and so it goes!

Happy new week! Make it better than last! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













DSCF3276.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 28, 2013






Layering the fish over sliced eggplant, I put that on the "MINI" thing/smoker, for 20 minutes. (More fish, eggplant slices, and some onion are on a lower little rack). I sprayed everything with grapeseed oil first, via my little mister can that I fill with oil.













DSCF3278.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 28, 2013






Serving this with chopped kale, I simply seasoned at the table with olive oil drizzled over the whole thing, sprinkled red pepper flakes, and some Fleur de Sel sea salt, and that was it!













DSCF3279.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 28, 2013






This was just smoldery and delicious - a real surprise and/or much better than expected! The eggplant was a little "al dente" and perhaps if keeping it all on, and just 5 minutes more, this would have resulted in something undeniably superb. However, not a bad way to start the week! I loved it!













DSCF3283.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 28, 2013






And I'm a "good eater," as one can see, and with only a couple of tiny stray sharp bones, and dregs of chopped kale, that didn't make it into my system! Otherwise, it was delightful!

Happy MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello.  Looks like another great meal Miss Leah.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Danny! A simple, but healthful meal, this sure is - and one I now add to my rotation, as I enjoyed it so much! Cheers and happy November!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

